# [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon



## Falcony6886 (14. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich zunächst bei Caseking für das Bereitstellen des Testmusters bedanken!

http://www.caseking.de

*
*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*
*
*
*1.Einleitung**
**2.Technische Spezifikationen**
**3.Impressionen und Lieferumfang**
**- **Außen**
**- **Innen**
**- Zubehör**
**4.Einbau der Komponenten**
**5.Temperaturtests**
**- Testsystem*
*- **Temperaturvergleich*
*6.Fazit**
*
*1.Einleitung:*

Die Firma Xigmatek konnte bereits mit ihrem ersten PC-Gehäuse, dem Midgard einen echten Erfolg landen. Das Midgard zeichnete sich durch hervorragende Funktionalität und gute Verarbeitung bei einem recht günstigen Kaufpreis aus. Auch die weiteren Gehäuse "Utgard" und "Asgard" wussten in ihrer jeweiligen Preisklasse zu überzeugen. Nun schickt Xigmatek die neueste Schöpfung in das Rennen um das beste Computer-Gehäuse im Preisbereich bis 80 Euro: Das neue Xigmatek Pantheon!

Das neue Xigmatek Gehäuse trägt den Namen eines römischen Göttertempels. Das Pantheon war einst ein allen Göttern Roms geweihtes Heiligtum und lange Zeit die größte Kuppel der Welt. (s.Wikipedia) Ein großer Name also für einen Midi-Tower. Im Test muss das Xigmatek Pantheon nun zeigen, ob es tatsächlich einen göttlichen Hort für teure Highend-Hardware darstellt.

Xigmatek hat im Vergleich zu Midgard und Utgard einige Neuerungen in das Pantheon eingebaut. Insbesondere verwendet Xigmatek in Teilen ein neuartiges Kühlkonzept, bei dem die Festplatten separat durch bis zu vier 120mm-Lüfter gekühlt werden. Aus diesem Grund soll der Fokus der Praxistests insbesondere auch die Festplatten-Temperatur unter die Lupe nehmen.

Natürlich wird auch die Verarbeitung und der Praxiseinsatz beim Einbau der Hardware genauer untersucht, sowie eine subjektive Einschätzung der Lautstärke vorgenommen. Xigmatek schickt sich an, einen neuen Preis-/Leistungskracher auf den Markt zu bringen - ob ihnen dieses Unterfangen gelungen ist, erfahrt ihr hier!

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*2.Technische Spezifikationen:**
*

Trotz des relativ geringen Kaufpreises von 79,90 Euro kommt das Xigmatek Pantheon mit einem umfangreichen Feature-Set:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ausstattung ist zeitgemäß: Das Pantheon bietet Platz für Grafikkarten mit einer Länge von bis zu 33cm - damit sind selbst solch Ungetüme wie eine Radeon HD 5970 kein Problem. Zudem findet man neben den üblichen USB 2.0 Anschlüssen auch einen USB 3.0 Anschluss auf dem I/O-Panel. Auch eine Lüftersteuerung für bis zu sechs Lüfter ist integriert, von denen jeweils drei Stück über einen Regler stufenlos von 7V bis 12V angesteuert werden können. Xigmatek denkt darüber hinaus auch an die Overclocker und lässt dem User die Wahl, ob er seine Komponenten per Luft- oder doch per Wasserkühlung betreiben möchte. Im Deckel des Gehäuses kann ein 29cm großer Radiator verbaut werden, an der Rückseite sind vier Ein-/Ausgänge für Schläuche vorhanden.

Insgesamt liest sich die Feature-Liste sehr beeindruckend, Grund genug also, um die Details unter die Lupe zu nehmen!

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*3.Impressionen und Lieferumfang:**
*
*3.1 Außen:**
*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Pantheon ist von außen in einem schlichten, aber dennoch edlen und schickem Schwarz gehalten. Um einen Kontrast in das Design hineinzubringen, verwendet Xigmatek silberne Klebestreifen, die dem Gehäuse einen edlen Touch verleihen. Bereits beim Betrachten der Seitenwand fällt der Lufteinlass am Festplattenkäfig auf und man kann einen der beiden 120mm Lüfter erblicken, die zur Kühlung der HDD's dienen.​ *Front und Deckel:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Front-Panel lässt sich zum einen komplett entfernen (s. Einbau der Komponenten), zum anderen kann aber auch nur die untere Klappe herausgenommen werden, um die Festplatten per Hot-Swap-Modul auszutauschen - ein sehr schöner Einfall von Xigmatek! Auch der Deckel lässt sich aufklappen. Hier finden entweder zwei 140mm/120mm-Lüfter oder aber ein Radiator für eine Wasserkühlung. Alternativ kann auch ein 170mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek verbaut werden. Gut zu erkennen sind die Ein- und Ausgänge für Wakü-Schläuche. Bereits hier zeigt sich, dass Xigmatek ein sehr durchdachtes Konzept beim Design des Pantheon angewendet hat.

*I/O-Panel:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das I/O-Panel ist üppig bestückt. Neben zwei USB 2.0-Anschlüssen findet sich auch ein USB 3.0-Anschluss. Darüber hinaus sind je ein Mic-In und ein Line-Out sowie ein E-Sata Anschluss vorhanden. Als besonderes Bonbon integriert Xigmatek zwei Lüftersteuerungen in das Pantheon. Mit jedem Regler können jeweils drei Lüfter stufenlos von 7-12V angesteuert werden. Zudem darf der User bei Xigmatek-Lüftern entscheiden, ob er die integrierten LED's nutzen möchte, oder nicht. Natürlich findet sich auch der obligatorische Power- und Reset-Knopf auf dem I/O-Panel wieder. Xigmatek gelingt es hier in der Preisklasse bis 80 Euro sicherlich neue Maßstäbe zu setzen.

*Boden:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den Boden des Gehäuses sind zwei abnehmbare Staubfilter integriert - einer für das Netzteil und ein weiterer für einen optionalen 120mm-/140mm-Lüfter. Auch hierfür verdient Xigmatek ein großes Lob, vermisst man doch oftmals selbst bei weitaus teureren Gehäusen die Staubfilter.

*Verarbeitungsschwächen:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hierbei handelt es sich wirklich nur um sehr geringe Mängel, über die man auch hinwegsehen könnte - dennoch sollten auch leichte Schwachstellen in einem objektiven Test erwähnt werden: Die silbernen Klebestreifen sind leider wirklich nur aufgeklebt. Beim Einbauen oder Transportieren lösen sich diese leicht (s. Bilder), so dass im Laufe der Jahre eventuell unschöne Kanten entstehen könnten. Ein weiteres geringes Manko ist eine leichte "Beule" oder "Unregelmäßigkeit" im Kunststoff des Frontpanels, wie auf dem letzten Bild zu sehen. Auch hier kann man darüber hinwegsehen, so dass die abschließende Bewertung von diesen kleinen Verarbeitungsschwächen nicht großartig beinflusst werden soll.

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*3.2 Innen:**
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch im Innenraum ist das Pantheon komplett schwarz lackiert. Dies sorgt für eine stimmige und zeitgemäße Optik. Die von Xigmatek verbauten Lüfter fügen sich in ihrer schwarzen Optik mit weißen LED's in das Gesamtbild ein. Auf den Bildern ist das neue Kühlkonzept sehr gut zu erkennen: Xigmatek verbaut speziell zur Kühlung der Festplatten/SSD's zwei 120mm-Lüfter, von denen einer die Luft ansaugt und der andere sie wieder hinausbefördert. Hier gibt es lediglich einen Kritikpunkt: Die Lufteinlässe in den Seitenwänden sind recht grob gelöchtert, so dass wohl viel Staub in das Gehäuse gelangt. Auch hier wären Staubfilter wünschenswert gewesen - allerdings sind diese recht einfach und auch preisgünstig nachzurüsten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kann man sehr schön das HDD-Hot-Swap-Modul erkennen. Dieses Modul kann in drei verschiedenen Positionen (Oben, Mitte, Unten) am Festplattenkäfig angebracht werden. Um es zu verwenden, setzt man lediglich eine Festplatte in eine der Schubladen und lässt diese in die Anschlüsse des Moduls einrasten, während die Anschlussbrücke ganz normal mit dem Mainboard verbunden wird. Xigmatek verdient auch hierfür ein großes Lob, schließlich hat man so die Möglichkeit, schnell eine Festplatte anzuschließen oder abzuklemmen. Beim Verbauen der HDD's kommt man hierbei komplett schraubenlos aus. Dasselbe gilt für die optischen Laufwerke, die durch einen integrierten Haltemechanismus arretiert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Netzteil-Halterung ist ebenso wie die Halterung für die optischen Laufwerke und die HDD-Schubladen mit Antivibrationspads ausgestattet. So wird für zusätzliche Ruhe im Gehäuse gesorgt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten findet man im Gehäuse-Inneren nur wenig überraschendes. Hervorzuheben ist die Aussparung im Mainboardschlitten auf der Höhe des CPU-Sockels. So können auch große CPU-Kühler, die mittels Backplate befestigt werden, ohne Ausbau des Mainboards eingebaut werden. Ein weiteres Lob verdient sich Xigmatek für die Tatsache, dass sämtliche Schrauben ebenfalls in schwarz daher kommen und so für ein einheitliches und schickes Gesamtbild sorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabel für das I/O-Panel sind mit einer guten Länge ausgestattet, so dass es in der Regel zu keinen Komplikationen beim Anschluss an das Mainboard kommen sollte. Lediglich die Anschlusskabel für die Lüftersteuerung sind ein wenig kurz geraten, so dass gerade das Anschließen des Hecklüfters für im Gehäuse hängende Kabel sorgt. Hier wären etwas längere Kabel wünschenswert - sowohl am Lüfter selbst, als auch an der Lüftersteuerung.

*Verarbeitung im Innenraum:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verarbeitung ist insgesamt gesehen auch im Innenraum sehr gut. Insbesondere findet man im gesamten Gehäuse keinerlei scharfe Kanten, so dass ein Einbau ohne Schnittverletzungen möglich ist. Lediglich zwei - erneut sehr kleine - Mängel ließen sich aufdecken: Zum einen ein kleiner Lackfehler bzw. eine leichte Ungereimtheit, die aber bei verbautem Mainboard nicht auffällt. Zum Anderen ließen sich leider einige Abstandshalter nur sehr schlecht auf dem Mainboardschlitten anbringen, was für ein paar Kratzer sorgte. Doch auch hier gilt: Bei verbautem Mainboard ist der optische Schaden nicht sichtbar!

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*3.3 Zubehör:**

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xigmatek liefert hier nur das Nötigste mit. Das Zubehör kommt in einer weißen Pappbox, in der sich dann nochmal ein Tütchen mit Schrauben befindet. Neben den Schrauben für die Laufwerke, das Netzteil und das Mainboard legt Xigmatek noch drei Kabelbinder so je drei unterschiedliche Kabel-Klemmen mit bei. Dies reicht zumindest aus, um beim Verbauen der Komponenten für Ordnung im Gehäuse zu sorgen. Auch das Zubehör ist einheitlich in der Farbe Schwarz gehalten. Die mitgelieferte Anleitung fällt eher sperrlich aus, sollte jedoch jedem halbwegs erfahrenen Anwender genügend Informationen für den erfolgreichen Zusammenbau geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist noch einmal die Festplattenschublade im Detail zu sehen. Der Xigmatek-Schriftzug ist sehr schick, bei geschlossenem Gehäuse aber leider kaum noch zu sehen. Auf den Fotos sind die Antivibrationsgummis sehr gut zu erkennen. Insgesamt sind sechs HDD-Schubladen vorhanden.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Hot-Swap-Modul lässt sich bei Bedarf ein oder ausbauen und macht einen wertigen Eindruck - so wie das gesamte Gehäuse.

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*4.Einbau der Komponenten:**
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Einbau der Laufwerke gestaltet sich sehr einfach. Zunächst werden die Festplatten in die zugehörigen Schubladen "geclipt" und anschließend einfach wieder in den Festplattenkäfig geschoben, bis die Schubladen einrasten. Um die optischen Laufwerke anzubringen, muss man das Front Panel entfernen. Dies geschieht problemlos durch leichtes ziehen. Anschließend kann man Slotblenden entfernen und die Laufwerke einfach hineinschieben. Nun werden diese noch mit den integrierten Halteklammern arretiert, ehe es mit dem Zusammenbau weitergehen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch das Einbauen von Mainboard und Netzteil lässt sich recht einfach bewerkstelligen, da das Pantheon für einen Midi-Tower sehr viel Platz bietet. Da das Netzteil - wie heute üblich - auf dem Gehäuseboden sitzt, sollte man vor dem Netzteilkauf schauen, wie lang die Kabel sind, damit man diese hinterher ordentlich verlegen kann. Beim Einbau störende Kabel - wie etwa die des I/O-Panels - kann man erstmal durch die Öffnungen im Mainboardschlitten führen, um so mehr Freiraum zu haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man auf dem zweiten Bild sieht, hat man auf der Gehäuserückseite hinter dem Mainboardschlitten nach Einbau aller Komponenten ein ordentliches Kabel-Chaos. Hier sollte man vorher bereits geschickt die Kabel verlegen. Das Pantheon bietet hierfür bei intelligenter Planung ausreichend Platz. Dennoch wäre eine Trennwand hin zu den HDD-Lüftern wünschenswert gewesen, da so die Gefahr besteht, dass beim Schließen der Gehäusewand Kabel vor oder gar in den Lüfter rutschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insbesondere zusätzliche Lüfter im Deckel sollte man am Besten vor dem Einbau des Mainboards installieren, um genügend Freiraum zum Schrauben oder aber befestigen von Antivibrationsgummis zu haben. Als einziges Problem kann sich hier die Kabelführung herausstellen. Xigmatek hat keine Löcher in den Deckel integriert, die eine Führung der Lüfterkabel hinter den Mainboardschlitten ermöglichen. So muss man die Lüfteranschlusskabel recht umständlich nach vorne unter der Platine des I/O-Panels hindurchführen - je nach Länge der Lüfterkabel ein mehr oder weniger schweres Unterfangen.

Besonders zu Gefallen weiß jedoch die Tatsache, dass auch die Staubfilter im Gehäuseboden die entsprechenden Bohrungen für 140mm- oder 120mm-Lüfter besitzen. So kann man auch hier Antivibrationsgummis statt üblicher Lüfterschrauben verwenden.

Insgesamt ist die Aufteilung des Innenraums sehr durchdacht und alle Komponenten lassen sich recht leicht installieren. Das Gehäusekonzept weiß hier zu gefallen, so dass eine sehr ordentliche Verkabelung möglich ist. Die vielen Öffnungen im Mainboardschlitten sind hierbei sehr hilfreich. Lediglich die zu kurz geratenen Anschlusskabel für die Lüftersteuerung kann man als leicht störend empfinden.

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*5.Temperaturtests:**
*
*5.1 Testsystem:**
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Testsystem für die Temperaturtests kommt ein AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition mit Standardtakt (3200 Mhz) und Standardspannung (1,35 V) auf einem Asus Crosshair II Formula zum Einsatz. Unterstützt wird er von 8 GB DDR2-Ram und einer Geforce GTX 470 von Gainward. Der Prozessor wird von einem Prolimatech Super Mega mit zwei Prolimatech Vortex 140mm-Lüftern gekühlt. Neben der ursprünglichen Gehäusekonfiguration (1x 140mm Hecklüfter plus 2x HDD-Lüfter) kommt auch eine Vollausstattung mit insgesamt sechs Gehäuselüftern zum Einsatz, um die Kühlreserven des Pantheons zu untersuchen. Dazu befinden sich noch eine Auzentech Soundkarte, zwei optische Laufwerke und zwei Samsung-Festplatten im Rechner. Den Strom liefert das Sapphire FirePSU 625 Watt Netzteil.

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*5.2* *Temperaturvergleich:**
*
Um die Temperatur der verschiedenen Komponenten auszulesen, wird die Everest Ultimate Edition in der Version 4.60 verwendet. Die Temperaturdaten von CPU und GPU werden darüber hinaus mit CoreTemp und dem MSI Afterburner verifiziert. Es werden zwei Messungen vorgenommen: Idle und Load. Im Idle werden alle Temperaturen nach ungefähr 15-30 Minuten auf dem Windows Desktop gemessen, ohne dass der Rechner ausgelastet wird. Anschließend wird Prime95 (Small FFT's) und der MSI Kombustor (1600x1200, 8xMSAA, DX11) für ungefähr 15 Minuten laufen gelassen. Dann werden erneut die Temperaturen der einzelnen Komponenten bestimmt.

Hierbei werden die Temperaturen folgender Komponenten gemessen:

Prozessor (CPU)
Grafikkarte (GPU)
Festplatten (HDD's; Mittelwert, da zwei HDD's verbaut sind)
Mainboard
MCP (Northbridge)
GPU-Umgebung
Die Messungen werden zunächst für die Standardausführung des Pantheons, jeweils bei 12, 9,5 und 7 Volt Lüfterspannung durchgeführt. Anschließend wird die Temperatur bei Vollausstattung und 12 Volt Lüfterspannung gemessen. Als Vergleich dient das Thermaltake Armor+, ein komfortabel ausgestatteter Aluminum-Big-Tower, der mit fünf Gehäuselüftern (4x Prolimatech Vortex 140mm, 1x Enermax Everest 120mm) ausgestattet ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​Ganz gleich mit welcher Lüfterspannung, kann sich das neue Xigmatek Pantheon hier klar gegen das Thermaltake Gehäuse behaupten. Bei Lüftervollausbau und 12V erfährt dann auch der Phenom II, dass Winter ist und kann bei 44°C Prime95 genießen. Die Festplatten kommen kaum über die Raumtemperatur hinaus - hier hat Xigmatek offenbar sehr gute Arbeit geleistet. Im Thermaltake Gehäuse werden die HDD's immerhin um bis zu 5,5°C wärmer - ein super Ergebnis für Xigmatek, zumal es sich nur um einen Midi-Tower handelt. Auch die Mainboardtemperatur liegt im grünen Bereich, auch wenn sich das Pantheon hier wegen seiner Größe geschlagen geben muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Auch in Sachen Northbridge-, GPU- und GPU-Surrounding-Temperatur kann das Xigmatek Gehäuse auf ganzer Linie überzeugen. Der Lüfter-Vollausbau zeigt, was mit dem Gehäuse möglich ist: Selbst die GTX 470 wird so nur 84°C warm und bleibt im Idle trotz Stock-Kühler unter 40°C. Doch auch die Werksausstattung des Pantheon liefert bereits ordentliche Ergebnisse und sollte für jeden normalen Anwender ausreichen.

Insgesamt bietet das Pantheon eine für diese Gehäuseklasse erstaunliche Kühlleistung, insbesondere bei Vollausbau mit sechs Gehäuselüftern. Damit ist es dann auch für Overclocker zu empfehlen und bietet Dank der integrierten Lüftersteuerung genügend Variabilität für unterschiedliche Anforderungen. Auch das neu-entwickelte Konzept von Xigmatek, die Festplatten separat zu kühlen, ist vollends aufgegangen. Die Leistung ist damit im Verhältnis zum Preis schlicht hervorragend.

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*6.Fazit:**
*
Xigmatek schickt nach Midgard, Utgard und Asgard erneut ein PC-Gehäuse in das Rennen um die Gunst der Käufer. Das Pantheon knüpft hierbei an den Erfolg der Vorgänger an. In der Preisklasse bis 80 Euro bzw. 90 Euro wird man es schwer haben, ein Gehäuse zu finden, welches ähnlich gut ausgestattet ist. Neben den optischen Feinheiten (schwarz lackierter Innenraum, silberne Streifen) weiß insbesondere die Kühlleistung und die Ausstattung mit Front-USB 3.0 und Lüftersteuerung zu gefallen. Dabei wirkt das Gehäuse insgesamt deutlich erwachsener als der Vorgänger in Form des Midgards, da Xigmatek auf orangefarbene Plastikteile im Innern verzichtet hat und stattdessen alles in schlichtem und edlem Schwarz hält. Die Verarbeitung befindet sich auf einem sehr hohen Niveau, mit ein paar kleinen Ausnahmen  - über diese kann man jedoch getrost hinwegsehen, da sie weder die Leistung, noch die Optik beeinträchtigen. Lediglich die Lautstärke, insbesondere der 120mm-Lüfter, könnte so mancher Anwender als störend empfinden - allerdings kann man diese ja mittels der Lüftersteuerung herunterregeln.

Für 80 Euro bekommt der Käufer hier eine Menge geboten - ganz gleich, ob PC-Enthusiast oder Otto-Normal-Anwender. Die Möglichkeit, ohne großen Aufwand eine Wasserkühlung zu verbauen, macht das Pantheon gleichermaßen für Overclocker und Silent-Freaks interessant. Zudem lässt Xigmatek dem Kunden erneut die Wahl, ob er einen Blick in das innere seins Gehäuses werfen möchte, oder doch eine geschlossene Gehäusewand bevorzugt. Hinzu kommt, dass Xigmatek der Konkurrenz durch das neue Kühlkonzept zumindest in diesem Preisbereich einen Schritt voraus ist und erneut durch Innovation glänzt. Die Skepsis, ob die separate Kühlung der Hauptkomponenten ausreichen würde, wurde im Test regelrecht pulverisiert - selbst weitaus teurere Gehäuse wie das Thermaltake Armor+ müssen sich vor dem Pantheon fürchten.

_*Das Pantheon ist somit uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Xigmatek hat hier wahrlich einen göttlichen Hort für teure PC-Hardware geschaffen.
*_​ 
*Das Xigmatek Pantheon bei Caseking:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Xigmatek/Pantheon-Serie:::29_10429_10723.html

Das Xigmatek Pantheon im PCGH-Preisvergleich...
...ohne Window...
...mit Window...

Das Xigmatek Pantheon bei Xigmatek:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​ 
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ ​


----------



## sensitron (15. Dezember 2010)

Schönes Review, und tolles Gehäuse  Sieht dem Midgard doch schon recht ähnlich, aber mir gefällts.


----------



## STSLeon (16. Dezember 2010)

Schöner Test und das Gehäuse überzeugt auch. Leider bin ich kein Fan von den ganzen Meshfronten, mir sagen die eleganten Tower von LianLi einfach mehr zu. Aber das Gehäuse ist auf jedenfall super durchdacht und bietet Platz. Für 80€ bekommt man definitv viel für sein Geld. Wenn ich das nächste mal einen Rechner zusammenstelle, werde ich das Gehäuse vorschlagen


----------



## Own3r (16. Dezember 2010)

Schönes Review und ein schönes Case


----------



## Rocksteak (17. Dezember 2010)

Schönes Review!

Bloß: Wie soll da ein 280er reinpassen wenn die max. Breite nach deiner Angabe 130mm ist?


----------



## Falcony6886 (20. Dezember 2010)

@All: Danke für euer Lob! 



Rocksteak schrieb:


> Schönes Review!
> 
> Bloß: Wie soll da ein 280er reinpassen wenn die max. Breite nach deiner Angabe 130mm ist?



Mit den 280mm ist die Länge des Radiators gemeint, 130mm sind die Breite - von rechts nach links, wenn du so willst. 

Die Optik des Gehäuses ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber mir persönlich sagt sie zu und das Gehäuse hat nun Dank der Kühlleistung mein Thermaltake Armor+ ersetzt.


----------



## AeroX (20. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Review mit gut vielen Fotos, supi 
mfg


----------



## Rayman (20. Dezember 2010)

echt klasse review kann man nix gegen sagen ist echt supper geworden

also ich bin am überlegen ob ich nach weihnachten meinem kumpel mein midgard verkaufe und mir das pantheon hole finde das viel besser


----------



## Falcony6886 (21. Dezember 2010)

Rayman schrieb:


> echt klasse review kann man nix gegen sagen ist echt supper geworden
> 
> also ich bin am überlegen ob ich nach weihnachten meinem kumpel mein midgard verkaufe und mir das pantheon hole finde das viel besser



Vielen Dank! 

Ein Tausch lohnt sich meiner Ansicht nach eher nicht. Habe auch bereits einmal für einen Kumpel ein Midgard verbaut. Das Pantheon ist zwar qualitativ besser und bringt einige interessante, neue Features mit - diese rechtfertigen aber keinen Umstieg. Da investiere die 80 Euro lieber in etwas sinnvolleres (neue CPU oder Grafikkarte).

Bei einem Gehäuseneukauf sollte aber jeder über das Pantheon nachdenken, denn es bietet unheimlich viel für sein Geld!


----------



## chris02070 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, also erstmal muss ich sagen ein super Testbericht. Hat mir die Entscheidung einfacher gemacht das Gehäuse zu kaufen. So nun bin auch Besitzer des Pantheon und hab aber mal eine Frage. Hab mir noch drei 120mm Xigmatek Blackline Lüfter dazubestellt. Kann ich jetzt jeweils 3 Lüfter Pro Kanal mit der Steuerung betreiben?  Also alle sechs komplett, aufgeteilt auf beide Kanäle? Mich verwirrt die Aussage "Achtung: Max full fan loading kann nicht höher sein als 10W." in der Anleitung. Worauf bezieht sich das pro Kanal 10W oder insgesamt? Und ist damit die Leistungsaufnahme oder Abgabe gemeint. Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Pikus (22. Dezember 2010)

Die 10W beziehen sich auf die Leistung pro kanal, ist bei meinem Xigmatek Utgrad genauso  
Aber da muss man sich meistens keine Sorgen machen. Auf den Lüftern steht meist hinten auf dem aufkleber die Ampere-Zahl, die der Lüfter aus der Leitung zieht.
und nach der rechnung:


```
Ampere x Volt = Watt
```
darf jeder Lüfter ca. 0,3 Ampere leistung haben:


```
0,3A x 12V = 3,6W pro lüfter = 21,6 Watt
```


----------



## Falcony6886 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hm. Gut, dass ihr auf die Lüfter zu sprechen kommt. Ich werde da bei Caseking nochmal nachfragen.

@chris02070: Mit den Blackline-Lüftern sollte es aber eigentlich klappen - wäre doch dumm, wenn die Xigmatek-Lüftersteuerung nicht mit den eigenen Lüftern klar kommt, oder?!

Zudem sind die 120er von Xigmatek kaum auszuhalten von der Lautstärke, zumindest nerven sie mich, da ich einen leisen Rechner gewöhnt bin. Ich würde die Lüfter an deiner Stelle anschließen und die Steurung dann auf "Low" stellen - die Kühlleistung reicht dicke aus und du hast Ruhe im Karton!


----------



## facehugger (23. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schöner, informativer und gut fotografierter Test Ich würde allerdings, wie du auch schon empfohlen hast, die 120mm-Lüfter gegen leisere Exemplare tauschen...


----------



## Falcony6886 (23. Dezember 2010)

@facehugger: Danke! 

Zum Thema Lüfter: Ich habe vorhin mal nachgesehen, meine Prolimatech Vortex 140mm Lüfter ziehen jeweils maximal 2,4 Watt. Das sind bei drei Lüftern dann 7,2 Watt - also voll im grünen Bereich der 10 Watt Maximallast bei einer Lüftersteuerung! 

Wieviel Watt die Xigmatek-Exemplare ziehen, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Bin gerade ehrlich gesagt zu sehr mit dem Weihnachtsstress beschäftigt, als dass ich dafür jetzt mein Gehäuse aufschrauben könnte... 

Edit: Zumindest die 120mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek sind mit 0,2 Ampere bei 12 Volt angegeben, ergo ziehen diese also auch pro Lüfter 2,4 Watt!


----------



## chris02070 (23. Dezember 2010)

Erstmal vielen Dank fur eure Information und Tipps. Aber meine Befürchtung, aus denen die Fragen resultierten, haben sich bestätigt. Die Lüftersteuerung muss einen Defekt haben, je mehr Lüfter angeschlossen sind umso schlimmer wird es. Kanal 1 verhält sich noch recht normal mit drei Lüfter, aber auf Kanal 2 laufen sie erst garnicht an. Wenn sie dann laufen wird kaum Drehzahl erreicht die LED´s und Lüfter gehen ständig an - aus. Im Bereich der Steuerung wird auch die Abdeckung unnormal heiß. Schade, aber beim Utgard gabs wohl auch vereinzelt Probleme mit der Steuerung. Gehäuse geht jetzt Retour


----------



## Falcony6886 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hm... Das ist natürlich mies... Laut Caseking verbrauchen drei Xigmatek-Lüfter ungefähr 9,5 Watt. Die Jungs haben extra bei Xigmatek nachgefragt.

Wenn es Probleme mit der Steuerung gibt, sollte Xigmatek dort dringend nachbessern, denn ansonsten ist das Gehäuse wirklich super!


----------



## -cHaOs- (28. Dezember 2010)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Wenn es Probleme mit der Steuerung gibt, *sollte Xigmatek dort dringend nachbessern*, denn ansonsten ist das Gehäuse wirklich super!



Was ihnen scheinbar nicht sehr liegt. 
Die Probleme gab es bereits bei dem Utgard.
Mein Pantheon geht auch grad zurück. 
Für das Pantheon hat Caseking wohl auch schon Ersatzsteuerungen lagernd und schickt diese raus.
Ob sich an der Bauweise allerdings was geändert hat kann ich nicht sagen. 
Werd nachschauen wenn ich meins wieder habe. 

Das Problem ist das die Transistoren ohne Kühlkörper viel zu heiß werden,
wieso NEC wohl Bohrungen für eben solche angebracht hat.


----------



## Pikus (28. Dezember 2010)

Jop, beim utgard werden die bauteile auch sehr warm, aber solange dadurch die frontblende nicht wegschmilzt ist mir das wumpe


----------



## -cHaOs- (29. Dezember 2010)

Genau davor hat ich nach 10min. Betrieb wirklich sorge zumal knapp drunter noch ein BR-Brenner steckt. 
Länger als 3 sek. konnte man den Finger nicht auf den Gehäuse lassen.

Da mein PC durchgehend an ist könnte ich dann nicht mehr ruhig schlafen.
Meine Herdplatte lass ich auch nicht länger unbeaufsichtigt. 

Hoffe Xigmatek bessert da nach und spendet den Transistoren einen Kühler.
Die paar cent dafür können sie gern beim USB 3.0 Kabel wieder reinholen, welches wirklich übertrieben lang ist. ^^

Sonst bin ich wirklich zufrieden mit dem Gehäuse.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (29. Dezember 2010)

Wie groß ist der innenraum wenn ich die laufwerksschächte rausnehme (hxl)?


----------



## Falcony6886 (9. Januar 2011)

Meine Lüftersteuerung hat auch das Zeitliche gesegnet. Ersatz ist aber bereits da.

Ich werde den Deckel die Tage mal austauschen und mir dann mal die defekte Platine ansehen.

@VVeisserRabe: Ich werd's die Tage mal ausmessen. Sollte aber bestimmt groß genug sein!


----------



## VVeisserRabe (9. Januar 2011)

das mit dem ausmessen hat sich erledigt, ich hab nen rittal schrank fuer den radi und die pumpe genommen


----------



## chris02070 (9. Januar 2011)

@Falcony6886

Ja die liebe Lüftersteuerung oder besser "Schundsteuerung", habe mittlerweile mein drittes Pantheon Gehäuse seit Weihnachten und habe mir mit denen den ganzen Urlaub versaut. Naja zumindest das dritte läuft jetzt seit 2 Tage "Probe".

Hab diesmal nicht den Fehler gemacht mehr als die drei eingebauten Lüfter anzuschliessen. Hab die zwei 120er auf Kanal 1 und den 140er auf Kanal 2, aber das Problem dabei, wenn man ein Regler dreht steuert er alle Lüfter. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann hat das mit der Lüfterbeleuchtung zu tun, klemm ich die von den beiden 120er ab gehts. Kann aber kaum Sinn der Sache sein. Ganz einfach nen Konstruktionsfehler. Die drei Lüfter an einen Kanal haben die letzten beiden Gehäuse nur ca. eine Stunde überlebt, also für mich auch keine Lösung. Hab mich damit abgefunden mit der Steuerung nur die drei Lüfter steuern zu können, aber bitte getrennt, gibt es däfur eine Lösung (mit Licht)?

Ich denke das die 10 Watt pro Kanal ganz einfach zu knapp bemessen sind, oder dieses Beleuchtungskabel irgendwas überbrückt was nicht sein darf. Vielleicht fehlt auch eine Kühlung auf der Platine? Aber davon hab ich leider keine große Ahnung, wenn Du sie dir anschaust, würde mich mal interessieren was Du dazu sagst.

Wieviel Lüfter hattest du an deiner Steuerung als sie sich verabschiedet hat?


----------



## beyerKC (10. Januar 2011)

Wenn man so den Thread durch liest hat man keine Lust das Gehäuse zu bestellen. Aber wenn mir dann die Lüftersteuerung durch brennt und ich die Lüfter nur Regeln kann wenn die LEDs aus sind! Dann ist es ne Reife Überlegung sich ein anderes Gehäuse zu suchen!
Wollte es mir heute bestellen aber jetzt bin ich ehrlich am überlegen!
Trotzdem guter Testbericht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Die Standardlüfter kannst du eh vergessen.
Ich hab das Gehäuse auch und es läuft problemlos, aber nur, weil ich die Xigmatek Lüfter entsorgt habe, die taugen einfach nichts, das war beim Midgard schon so.


----------



## beyerKC (10. Januar 2011)

aha also das Gehäuse+Steuerung=TOP und ordi. Lüfter=FLOP!
na da werd ich woll doch Heute noch bestellen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Jop, die Steuerung finde ich OK.
Wenn ich da an die vom Midgard denke  ist die neue echt ein Fortschritt,
Und dass Xigmatek die "Ausschussware" bei der Lüfterproduktion in die Gehäuse einbaut, ist schon ein offnenes Geheimnis.

Das Case ist gut, die Lüftersteuerung für den Preis des Gehäuses OK, die Lüfter kannst du wegschmeißen.


----------



## beyerKC (10. Januar 2011)

Das ist gut hab mir es grad bestellt da werd ich woll ne mail schick und 3 Lüfter mit bestellen!


----------



## Walter Röhrl (10. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Case ist gut, die Lüftersteuerung für den Preis des Gehäuses OK, die Lüfter kannst du wegschmeißen.



Hallo Quanti,

ich will mir auch das Pantheon zulegen. Allerdings habe ich bisher keine Angabe über die max. verfügbare Einbauhöhe des Prozzi-Kühlers gefunden.
Vielleicht kannst du mir dabei aushelfen?
Und wo ihr grad schon bei den Lüftern seid: Welche könnt ihr da empfehlen (Hersteller und Größe) und wo sollten die am Besten im Pantheon eingesetzt werden, bzw. nur Ersetzen der Vorhandenen?

Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Wie du in meiner Signatur lesen kannst, habe ich den neuen BeQuiet Dark Rock Advanced drin, der ist schon sehr groß, aber hat das Gehäuse vor keinem Problem gestellt.
Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass alle Tower Kühler verbaut werden können.

Lüfter habe ich BeQuiet Silent Wings genommen, da sie sehr gut sind.
Wenn du es günstiger willst, dann Scythe Slip Stream.


----------



## Falcony6886 (10. Januar 2011)

@Quanti: Signed!

Da sollten eigentlich alle gängigen Tower-Kühler hineinpassen. Die Standardlüfter sind mir persönlich - wie geschrieben - deutlich zu laut. Die beiden HDD-Fans sind bereits herausgeflogen und wurden gegen zwei Enermax-Everest Twister Tech 120er ausgetauscht. Ansonsten habe ich noch drei 140mm Prolimatech Vortex Lüfter verbaut. Bin mit denen sehr zufrieden und die Lautstärke ist im Verhältnis zur Kühlleistung auch gut auszuhalten. Der Heck-Lüfter von Xigmatek fliegt bald auch noch heraus.

Ich bleibe bei dem Fazit, dass es für das Geld ein super Gehäuse ist! Das mit der Lüftersteuerung ist ärgerlich, aber selbst wenn die nicht eingebaut wäre, gäbe es hier sehr viel für's Geld!

Ich habe meine Lüfter jetzt zum Teil ans NT und zum anderen am Mobo angeschlossen. Blicke bei meinem Crosshair II Formula noch nicht so ganz durch die Lüftersteuerung im Bios durch...

Aber wie gestern bereits erwähnt, werde ich die Tage mal das Panel tauschen und auch mal das defekte Begutachten!


----------



## Walter Röhrl (10. Januar 2011)

Super, das ging aber verdammt schnell 

Den Dark Rock hab ich doch glatt in deiner Sig übersehen. Nach schneller Recherche habe ich herausgefunden, dass der Dark Rock ganze 6mm höher sein soll, als mein favourisierter Noctua NH-D14.
Sollte also passen. Danke für diese Info!

Und von den Silent Wings habe ich auch schon Gutes gehört. Hast du denn einfach die Pantheon-Stock-Lüfter ersetzt oder noch zusätzliche gewählt?

Sorry, dass ich so nerve, aber ich will heut noch bestellen und dann kann ich die Lüfter gleich mit ordern.


----------



## Walter Röhrl (10. Januar 2011)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Da sollten eigentlich alle gängigen Tower-Kühler hineinpassen. Die Standardlüfter sind mir persönlich - wie geschrieben - deutlich zu laut. Die beiden HDD-Fans sind bereits herausgeflogen und wurden gegen zwei Enermax-Everest Twister Tech 120er ausgetauscht. Ansonsten habe ich noch drei 140mm Prolimatech Vortex Lüfter verbaut. Bin mit denen sehr zufrieden und die Lautstärke ist im Verhältnis zur Kühlleistung auch gut auszuhalten. Der Heck-Lüfter von Xigmatek fliegt bald auch noch heraus.



Reicht denn die Anzahl der Stock-Lüfter nicht aus, oder warum hast du so zahlreich Lüfter verbaut?


----------



## nyso (10. Januar 2011)

An sich ein sehr schöner Test, auch wenn ich ihn mangels Interesse am Case eher überflogen habe. Ein grandioser Fehler ist mir aber aufgefallen

Die optimale Betriebstemperatur von HDDs liegt um die 45°, da laufen sie am längsten. Denn gemau für diese Temps werden sie gebaut. Desto höher die Abweichungen von diesem Wert, umso geringer die theoretische Lebenserwartung der Platten. Ich würde das Thermaltake von dem Punkt also vorziehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Walter Röhrl schrieb:


> Und von den Silent Wings habe ich auch schon Gutes gehört. Hast du denn einfach die Pantheon-Stock-Lüfter ersetzt oder noch zusätzliche gewählt?
> 
> Sorry, dass ich so nerve, aber ich will heut noch bestellen und dann kann ich die Lüfter gleich mit ordern.



Ich hab die ausgetauscht, die verbaut sind.
Also ich hab zwei Silent seitlich bei den Festplatten, einen hinten und einen im Deckel.



nyso schrieb:


> An sich ein sehr schöner Test, auch wenn ich ihn mangels Interesse am Case eher überflogen habe. Ein grandioser Fehler ist mir aber aufgefallen
> 
> Die optimale Betriebstemperatur von HDDs liegt um die 45°, da laufen sie am längsten. Denn gemau für diese Temps werden sie gebaut. Desto höher die Abweichungen von diesem Wert, umso geringer die theoretische Lebenserwartung der Platten. Ich würde das Thermaltake von dem Punkt also vorziehen



Öhm, die optimale Temperatur ist nicht eine bestimmte Temperatur, sondern ein Bereich, der bei Festplatten von 10-50° geht.
Darunter oder darüber nimmt die Haltbarkeit deutlich ab.

Das gilt genauso wie für den Luftdruck, der darf nicht zu hoch oder zu niedrig sein, daher haben SSDs gerade in Notebooks Vorteile, da man sie auch problemlos in großen Höhen benutzen kann (sprich Flugzeug).


----------



## Walter Röhrl (10. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab die ausgetauscht, die verbaut sind.
> Also ich hab zwei Silent seitlich bei den Festplatten, einen hinten und einen im Deckel.



Also an den Seiten sind ja dann zwei 120, hinten ein 140 und im Deckel kann ein 170 verbaut werden, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?
Wenn ich die Silent Wings nehme, dann sicherlich die "nicht-PWM"-Variante, wenn ich sie an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen will, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Ich hab von den 120ern zwei drin. KLICK
Und zwei 140er, einer hinten und einer im Deckel. KLICK
Die PWM habe ich nicht genommen.


----------



## Walter Röhrl (10. Januar 2011)

Ah, super! Ich danke dir vielmals. Dann kann ich noch gleich bestellen 

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Alles klar, viel Spaß mit dem Case.


----------



## Falcony6886 (11. Januar 2011)

Walter Röhrl schrieb:


> Reicht denn die Anzahl der Stock-Lüfter nicht aus, oder warum hast du so zahlreich Lüfter verbaut?



Sie würde für jeden normalen User ausreichen! 

Ich hatte aber ein paar Wochen vorher mein Thermaltake Armor+ mit den Prolimatech-Lüftern vollausgestattet, da dort insbesondere die Prozessorkühlung zu leiden hatte.

Daher habe ich dann einfach die gekauften Prolimatech-Lüfter in das Pantheon gebaut! Es verbessert die Kühlleistung halt noch einmal um ein paar Grad und tut insbesondere dem Prozzi und der Grafikkarte sehr gut!



Walter Röhrl schrieb:


> Also an den Seiten sind ja dann zwei 120, hinten ein 140 und im Deckel kann ein 170 verbaut werden, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?
> Wenn ich die Silent Wings nehme, dann sicherlich die "nicht-PWM"-Variante, wenn ich sie an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen will, oder?



Wenn du mit den Seiten die HDD-Lüfter meinst, dann ja! Aber ein Lüfter, der hineinsaugt und einer, der auf der anderen Seite hinausbefördert, sollte reichen!

Komm nur nicht auf die Idee in das Seitenteil selber noch Lüfter einbauen zu wollen - das passt nicht mit einem hohen Tower-Kühler.

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir auch viel Spaß mit dem Case!


----------



## beyerKC (11. Januar 2011)

Wie siehts aus mit der Lüftersteuerung Falcony6886 hast du da die neue schon eingebaut?


----------



## enlil (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hatte mir auch ein Xigmatek Pantheon-Tower bestellt, aber bei hardwareversand.de .
Es lief auch alles gut, das Gehäuse hat eine top Verarbeitung und sieht sehr edel aus.
Ich betrieb die drei mitgelieferten Lüfter an Regler 2.
An Regler 1 hatte ich einen 140mm Sharkoon, sowie einen 80mm Sharkoon, weil diese extrem leistungsfähig und leise sind und in meinem alten Gehäuse schon sehr gute Dienste verrichteten.

Zu Beginn liefen alle super, mir fiel nur Abends nach dem Aufbau auf, dass die Abdeckung oben sehr warum wurde.
Am nächsten Tag begannen die Lüfter-LEDs selbstständig an und aus zu gehen und die Lüfter von Regler 2 drehten munter hoch und runter. Regler 1 verhielt sich bis dahin normal...  Es knallte, eine Rauchwolke stieg plötzlich auf und alle Lüfter laufen seitdem auf vollen Touren, LEDs lassen sich noch an und ausknipsen. Aber der Lärm der Xigmatek-Lüfter ist enorm störend.
Nach einem Reboot funktionieren die Lüfter von Regler 2 nicht mehr. Ich habe dann mal versuchsweise den hinteren 140mm Lüfter von Xigmatek auf das Board gesteckt und plötzlich liefen alle wieder an, immer noch auf Hochtouren, da ja die Steuerung das zeitliche gesegnet hat. 
Alles sehr kurios und es trübt den sehr positiven Ersteindruck sehr… Ich hoffe, dass beim nächsten Gehäuse dieser Defekt nicht auftritt, sonder werde ich mich nach einer Alternative umsehen müssen.

Heute geht das Gehäuse Retoure und ich werde hoffentlich bald ein Austauschgerät erhalten, was funktioniert ohne irgendwelche Macken.


----------



## beyerKC (11. Januar 2011)

was wär denn eine Alternative zu den Gehäuse?
und enlil hattest du die orgi. Lüfter + die 2 von Sharkoon drin oder wieviel Lüfter hattest du drin als dein Steuerung durch Rasselte?


----------



## enlil (11. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt nur die drei Xigmatek drin, weil ich die anderen abgesteckt hatte, als es mir den Abend zuvor so warm an der Plaste erschien.

Aber man sollte doch davon ausgehen können, wenn ich Anschlüsse für 6 Lüfter an der Steuerung habe, dass ich damit auch gefahrlos 6 Lüfter betreiben könnte und das Ding nicht bei 3 Lüftern abraucht.

Alternativen müsste man suchen... Habe bisher nicht danach geschaut. 
Da mir das Mesh-Design schon beim Midgard gefiel, ich nur gezögert habe mit dem Kauf und dann beim Pantheon zugeschlagen habe.
Die Ausstattung ist üppig für den Preis und die Qualität, Lüftersteuerung ausgenommen, hervorragend.


----------



## chris02070 (11. Januar 2011)

@enlil

Hallo, habe mein Gehäuse auch bei Hardwareversand gekauft. Mittlerweile hab ich das dritte Gehäuse, Umtausch ging immer problemlos, 4 Tage nach Absendung hatte ich ein neues. Nur leider erwarte nicht, daß sich beim nächsten Gehäuse etwas an der Lüftersteuerung verbessert hat. Bei meinen ersten beiden hat zwar nichts geknallt, aber die Steuerung ging schon nach einer Stunde nicht mehr. Das dritte lief jetzt zwei Tage ohne Probleme, hab aber nicht weiter getestet. Das die Lüftersteuerung heiß wird ist wohl "normal", wenn auch überhaupt nicht gut. Momentan überleg ich echt, was ich machen soll, anderes Gehäuse, andere Lüfter oder extra Lüftersteuerung keine Ahnung?

Edit: Um es noch mal genauer zu sagen das dritte läuft denke ich nur, weil ich nie mehr als zwei Lüfter pro Kanal angeschlossen hab. Bei den ersten beiden hab ich die drei vorhandenen auch immer an einen Kanal gehängt und das geht definitiv nicht gut!


----------



## Falcony6886 (11. Januar 2011)

Ich habe das neue Panel noch nicht eingebaut. Das werde ich leider wohl erst machen, wenn ich mir den Zalman VF3000F für die GTX 470 (Review folgt dann) bestellt habe! Das dauert leider noch bis mindestens Ende des Monats...

Bis dahin nutze ich definitiv nur die Lüfteranschlüsse meines Mainboards. Xigmatek hat wohl selber große Probleme mit den Steuerungen - ist zumindest meine Vermutung, da mir damals auch schon eine einfache Slotblenden-Lüftersteuerung in meiner Panzerbox durchgeknallt ist.

Von dem her werde ich die neue Steuerung wohl nicht nutzen. Aber alle Xigmatek-Lüfter fliegen raus, da auch der 140er nicht auszuhalten ist. Er dreht mit 1500upm. Viel zu laut.

Hoffen wir, dass Xigmatek da nachbessert! Ich bleibe mit Caseking in Kontakt!


----------



## Walter Röhrl (11. Januar 2011)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit den Seiten die HDD-Lüfter meinst, dann ja! Aber ein Lüfter, der hineinsaugt und einer, der auf der anderen Seite hinausbefördert, sollte reichen!
> 
> Komm nur nicht auf die Idee in das Seitenteil selber noch Lüfter einbauen zu wollen - das passt nicht mit einem hohen Tower-Kühler.
> 
> Ansonsten wünsche ich dir auch viel Spaß mit dem Case!



Hi Falcony,

mit den Seitenlüftern meinte ich natürlich die HDD-Lüfter. Ich habe auch nicht vor, welche ins Seitenteil einzubauen.
Als Austausch-Lüfter habe ich mir jetzt die Silent Wings je zwei mal in 120 und 140mm bestellt. Die werden dann die Stockvariante ersetzen und ein 140er kommt ins "Dach". 
Werde dann die beiden 120er mit dem ersten Regler steuern und die beiden 140er mit dem Zweiten. 
Hoffe, dass dann die Lüftersteuerung nicht das Zeitliche segnet 

Danke nochmal für eure Unterstützung zu meiner Entscheidungsfindung


----------



## beyerKC (11. Januar 2011)

Genau dies habe ich auch vor und hoffe jetzt schon das die Lüftersteuerung nicht den Huff hoch macht!
Wie ist es mit den ersatz Panel? Muss ich das ganze Case zurück schicken oder schickt mir Caseking nur ein neues Panel zu?


----------



## Bemme90 (11. Januar 2011)

danke für den super test... ich hab dieses gehäuse auch schon in der engeren auswahl.
Besonders gefällt mir der Preis, die schlcihte Optik und Front USB 3.0


----------



## Falcony6886 (11. Januar 2011)

Walter Röhrl schrieb:


> Hi Falcony,
> 
> mit den Seitenlüftern meinte ich natürlich die HDD-Lüfter. Ich habe auch nicht vor, welche ins Seitenteil einzubauen.
> Als Austausch-Lüfter habe ich mir jetzt die Silent Wings je zwei mal in 120 und 140mm bestellt. Die werden dann die Stockvariante ersetzen und ein 140er kommt ins "Dach".
> ...





beyerKC schrieb:


> Genau dies habe ich auch vor und hoffe jetzt schon das die Lüftersteuerung nicht den Huff hoch macht!
> Wie ist es mit den ersatz Panel? Muss ich das ganze Case zurück schicken oder schickt mir Caseking nur ein neues Panel zu?



Dann drücke ich euch beiden mal die Daumen, dass alles klappt! Wie es mit einer normalen Reklamation aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe das Panel so zugeschickt bekommen. Am Besten fragt ihr da mal im Caseking-Unterforum nach, wenn es Probleme geben sollte!



Bemme90 schrieb:


> danke für den super test... ich hab dieses gehäuse auch schon in der engeren auswahl.
> Besonders gefällt mir der Preis, die schlcihte Optik und Front USB 3.0



Vielen Dank! 

Bedenke aber die Sache mit der Lüftersteuerung. Wenn du auf die verzichten kannst bzw. das Risiko eingehen willst, dass die Lüftersteuerung den Geist aufgeben könnte, dann ist es definitiv ein Top-Gehäuse - auch ohne funktionierende Lüftersteuerung!


----------



## enlil (12. Januar 2011)

Ich bin nun auch davon abgekommen, die Xigmatek Lüftersteuerung beim nächsten Gehäuse überhaupt zu nutzen.

Gibt es sonst eine Lüftersteuerung, wo ihr eine Kaufempfehlung ausstellen könnte? Wäre gut zu wissen, denn im Winter ist meine Wohnung recht kühl, nur im Hochsommer hatte ich mit leichten Temperaturprobleme zu kämpfen...


----------



## beyerKC (12. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch am Überlegen überhaupt die Steuerung zu nutzen wenn ich es kaufe es ist ja nur im Sommer ziemlich bei mir in der Hölle!
Allerdings schwange ich zwischen 3 Gehäusen, vieleicht könnt ihr mir Helfen?
dies sind die 3 Favoriten:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Pantheon Serie » Xigmatek Pantheon Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Utgard Serie » Xigmatek Utgard Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cubitek » Cubitek Tattoo Pro Midi-Tower CB-TA-P510 - Window black
 grüße


----------



## Falcony6886 (12. Januar 2011)

@enlil:

Ich glaube, NZXT hat da eine prima Lüftersteuerung im Angebot:

NZXT Sentry LX

@beyerKC:

Wenn du dich für Xigmatek entscheidest, würde ich ganz klar das Pantheon wählen, einfach weil es neuer und meiner Meinung nach vom Konzept her noch durchdachter ist - insbesondere was die HDD's angeht!

Zu dem Cubitek kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber ich glaube, hier schwirrt irgendwo ein Lesertest herum! Schau' dir den einfach mal an!


----------



## beyerKC (12. Januar 2011)

Danke Falcony6886, werd das Pantheon nehmen und naja ne Lüftersteuerung ist schnell nachgerüstet


----------



## DJTurboToJo (12. Januar 2011)

Servus,

ich habe mir das Patheon geholt, da sich der Testbericht ganz gut angehört hat. Beim Einbauen wundere ich mich gerade, ob das Gehäuse einen internen Speaker hat. Also ich habe keinen gesehen und habe auch kein Kabel, das ich neben den Kabelen für Power SW, HDD LED, usw. stecken kann, aber in der Aufbauanleitung steht, dass es ein Speaker Kabel geben sollte!?

Naja, wollte mal hören, wie das bei euch so ist.

Braucht man den Speaker heutzutage nicht mehr? Früher war der ganz hilfreich bei Bootproblemen...

DJTJ


----------



## DJTurboToJo (12. Januar 2011)

Und noch zwei Fragen habe ich:

1) Wieso benötigt man heute extra Lüfter für die Festplatten? In meinem alten Case hatte ich gar keine Lüfter...

Also ich habe die HDD Lüfter abgesteckt, da die auch im runtergeregelten Zustand deutlich zu hören sind.

2) Als ich alle drei orig. Lüfter angeschlossen hatte, wurden die drei immer zusammen schneller und dadurch lauter, egal welche Lüftersteuerung ich gedreht habe. Ich hätte erwartet, dass ich die getrennt voneinander regeln kann. Aber so etwas hat ja schon jemand hier in dem Thread gepostet. Irgendeine Lösung in Sicht? Solange lass ich einfach nur den hinteren angeschlossen und kann diesen auch mit nur einem Drehknopf einstellen!?


----------



## beyerKC (12. Januar 2011)

auf ein Lösung würde ich mich auch freuen! Da hier bis jetzt nur das es eine Schundsteuerung ist! Habe auch gelesen das eben die LEDs mit runter gedreht werden wenn die Lüfter runter geregelt werden was echt Schade ist!
Aber naja mein Pantheon kommt die Tage, aber ich werde es wohl gleich stecken lassen die Steuerung zuverwenden!
zu den Speaker: hab schon lange keinen mehr ging mir aufm Sack jedes mal beim Start, wüsste nicht das man ihn brauch!


----------



## DJTurboToJo (12. Januar 2011)

Also soweit ich weiß hilft es eben, wenn mal Probleme beim Booten auftauchen. Dann gibt der Piepton darüber Auskunft, ob es die GraKa oder vielleicht der RAM ist, der defekt ist.


----------



## beyerKC (12. Januar 2011)

ja dafür ist er ja da aber wenn du bootest und dein Desktop öffnet sich wirste merken wenn was net stimmt aber es ist jeden sich überlassen was er in sein Tower hat oder nicht hat!


----------



## DJTurboToJo (12. Januar 2011)

Ja klar, ich hätte es gerne und wollte eben wissen, ob es normalerweise einen Speaker beim Pantheon gibt. Ich sehe keinen und habe kein Kabel zum Anstecken, ABER in der Anleitung wird das Speaker Kabel erwähnt und beschrieben, dass man es anstecken soll.


----------



## beyerKC (12. Januar 2011)

bei Caseking.de ist leider kein bild von den Zubehör!
aber hast du den keinen auf Mobo? also bei mir war es jedenfalls so!


----------



## Falcony6886 (13. Januar 2011)

Also das Pantheon hat definitiv keinen eingebauten Speaker. Den kannst du aber bestimmt aus dem Zubehör leicht nachrüsten, wenn du gerne einen hättest. Oder du baust einfach aus einem alten Gehäuse einen Speaker aus.

Zu der Lüftersteuerung kann ich leider auch nicht mehr sagen. Wie gesagt, ich versuche da mal mit Caseking in Kontakt zu bleiben, denn es ist das einzige Manko an einem perfekten Gehäuse.

Ich würde die HDD-Lüfter nutzen, denn so bleiben diese bei ca. 20-25°C. Ohne Lüfter arbeiten die locker bei 45-50°C, weil halt kein Lüfter vorhanden ist, der von vorne Luft ansaugt.

Ende des Monats werde ich wohl umbauen - wie schon erwähnt. Dann werde ich sehen, ob Xigmatek etwas an der Steuerung verändert hat.


----------



## beyerKC (13. Januar 2011)

Ich warte schon gespannt auf dein Bericht Falcony6886 über die Steuerung und wenn mein gehäuse endlich mal kommt werd ich Berichten wie es bei mir aussieht!
Zu den Lüftern hab noch welche hier von Scythe die Slip Stream die ham im alten Case gute Arbeit geleistet und die werden die Xigmatek ablösen!


----------



## enlil (14. Januar 2011)

Ich habe bereits am Anfang der Woche eine Mail mit den bekannten Probleme an Xigmatek geschickt, aber bisher keine Antwort. 
Falls es was gibt, teile ich euch das gern mit.


----------



## beyerKC (14. Januar 2011)

Also bis mein Case da ist das kann dauern durch PayPal seit 3 tagen warte ich nun rufe ich PayPal an und die sagen die konnten nicht abziehen weil irgend ein Sichertheitstool das blockiert bei den
Caseking angerufen und dort hat man erstmal gelacht mir wurde gleich gesagt das es schon mehre Probleme wenn Bestellungen über 100€ ein gehen!
Man naja nächste woche kommt dann mein Case und die anderen sachen!
HOFFENTLICH


----------



## beyerKC (18. Januar 2011)

so mein Case ist da und alles reibungslos gepasst ausser der Lüftersteuerung!
Sie wird nur ein bischen warm hab jetzt zwei 120er Scythe Slip Stream dran und es ist nicht wie hier geschrieben kochend Heiss!


----------



## Teldor1974 (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute 
Ich kenn mich null aus mit Lüfter einbauen ect überhaupt mit der Materie ich lass mir meinen bei MF zusammenbauen 
Habe hier und da etwas mich beraten lassen und mir zusätzlich 2x                                     120x120x25 Scythe Slip Stream 
gekauft + 2x 140x140x25 be quiet! Silentwings USC 1000U/m 16.5dB(A) Schwarz noch dazu geholt 
Nun meine frage zu den 2 140er Lüftern wo und wie sollen die plaziert werden damit ein gute Kühlung gegeben ist damit wäre mir sehr geholfen 


MfG 
Teldor


----------



## DJTurboToJo (19. Januar 2011)

Ich benutze die drei mitgelieferten Lüfter und habe die beiden Drehregler auf die minimale Drehzahl gestellt. Aber meine Lüftersteuerung wird nicht übertrieben heiß, so wie von manchen hier beschrieben. Ich kann das ohne Probleme anfassen, es wird also nur leicht wärmer.

EDIT: Laut sind die runtergeregelt nicht, aber wenn man sie schneller drehen lässt, sind die Original Lüfter echt nicht zu empfehlen, aber das wurde ja schon des öfteren hier geschrieben.


----------



## Teldor1974 (20. Januar 2011)

Also ich hoffe es war nicht verkehrt habe meine Lüfter folgendermassen einbauen lassen ...

Die zwei 120er XimatekLüfter die seitlich neben den Laufwerken  eingenbaut sind durch  2x 120x120x25 Scythe Slip Stream ersetzt

Und die 2x 120er Ximatek Lüfter in den Deckel eingebaut

Den 140er XimatekLüfter an der Rückseite ersetzt durch  140x140x25 be quiet 
Silentwings 

Und 1x 140x140x25 be quiet! Silentwings am Boden angebracht

Hoffe das ist soweit ok und einigermassen gute luftzirkulation damit gegeben


----------



## Falcony6886 (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo Teldor1974,

ich denke, dass ist so schon okay! Du solltest eine gute Kühlleistung erzielen können! 

Ich selber habe das neue Panel noch nicht eingebaut. Um den neuen Gehäusedeckel zu verbauen, müsste ich den Rechner komplett zerlegen - darauf habe ich im Moment aber absolut keine Lust, denn es läuft alles rund und einigermaßen leise. Es ist den Aufwand nicht wert - vor allem wenn die Steuerung dann wieder durchknallt... 

@beyerKC und DJTurboToJo: Prima, wenn es bei euch reibungslos funktioniert!


----------



## Teldor1974 (23. Januar 2011)

Danke Falcony 
Das beruhigt mich ungemein


----------



## Tyaz (30. Januar 2011)

Gibts eigentlich Neuigkeiten zum Lüfterthema ? Interessiere mich auch sehr für das Pantheon, aber die Lüfterproblematik schreckt mich echt ab.


----------



## Teldor1974 (30. Januar 2011)

Mein Rechner ist nun seit 2 Tagen da und hab es gleich reklamiert 
die 2 Deckenlüfter spielen des öfteren verrückt hab sie auf 40% laufen aber passiert des öfteren das sie auf einmal langsamer werden und zwischendurch sogar bis zum stillstand kommt als ob ihnen der Saft ausgeht und im gleichen moment laufen sie wieder an 
Heute laufen die seit 1 std ca bis auf 1 hänger passabel durch wie es auch sein sollte nichts desto trotz werde ich es einschicken sollen mal schauen was da im argen ist

Könnt ihr mir evtl ein anderes Gehäuse noch empfehlen was USB 3.0 in der Front hat 

MfG 
Teldor


----------



## enlil (10. Februar 2011)

Der Austausch bei Hardware-Versand war sehr fix.

Das neue Gehäuse / die Lüftersteuerung funktioniert ok.
Auch selbst merke ich, dass ab einer gewissen Drehzahl die Lüfter komplett aufhören zu drehen. 
Ob es nun vielleicht am Netzteil liegt oder weiß der Teufel was, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Ich habe nun die Steuerung immer auf höchster Stufe laufen und die Xigmatek-Lüfter sind kaum hörbar. Also alles in allem kein Problem.

Ich würde das Gehäuse, trotz der kleinen Macke, nicht mehr hergeben wollen.


----------



## easy-rider (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo weis jemand ob sich bei der Lüftersteuerung schon etwas getan hat? Wurde diese überarbeitet oder so? Und zwei Lüfter pro kanal gehen ohne Probleme? wie ist den die Steuerung beim Utgard hat die auch solche Probleme? Die Gehäuse gefallen mir beide aber das Pantheon kostet auch nur 10€ mehr.
Vielen dank schon mal?


----------



## Jarafi (27. Februar 2011)

Jap die Lüftersteuerung ist verbessert worden, funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## easy-rider (27. Februar 2011)

Das is super habe heute das Gehäuse und den mugen 2 bestellt. Also gehen jetzt auch 3 Lüfter an einem Kanal ohne Probleme?


----------



## -cHaOs- (29. März 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Jap die Lüftersteuerung ist verbessert worden, funktioniert einwandfrei



?? Gibts ne 3. Version? komm mir langsam vor wie nen Versuchskaninchen. ^^
Meinen letzten (den 3.) Deckel hab ich Mitte Februar bekommen.

Meine "neue" Version ist in meinen Augen nur sehr oberflächlich "geflickschustert" worden.

Es wurde augenscheinlich nur der Transistor (<-- das Teil was so Heiß wird/wurde) und 2 Widerstände sitzen nu auf der anderen Seite der Platine. (Jetzt Richtung PC-Innenseite) und mit Kühlkörpern versehen.
Dann wurden noch die 2 Widerstände von 6800 auf 4200 Ohm geändert.  
Nu kann ich nicht mehr so weit runter regeln.

Es wird nicht mehr so Heiß, ok.. der Rest der Platine bleibt mMn. allerdings ein FAIL!

- Lüfter lassen sich bei weitem nicht mehr soweit dimmen wie zuvor und sind mir mit der neuen Steuerung sogar auf kleinster Stufe eindeutig zu laut.  
- Die Bandbreite des regelbaren Bereichs scheint insgesamt kleiner als zuvor.
- Das Problem mit der Beleuchtung wurde überhaupt nicht angegangen. 
- Eine Endkontrolle scheint es bei der Produktion nicht zu geben.

1. Deckel (v1): Vom schnellen Hitzetod abgesehen einer der Regler, bzw der Poti, so schief verlötet das der Knopf am Gehäuse anlag und nur mit Gewalt zu drehen war. Dazu die üblichen Probleme mit der Beleuchtung. Je nach Anschlussart regelt man mit einem Schalter gleich beide Kanäle oder sie lassen sich überhaupt nicht mehr regeln sobald man das Licht einschaltet. 

2. Deckel (v1): Von mir selbst mit Kühlrippen versehen da er auch wieder verdammt heiß wurde. (logisch ) Allerdings schien da noch was anderes Faul zu sein, USB-Stick eingesteckt - gewundert das er nicht erkannt wird - beim rausziehen fast die Finger verbrannt.  -seid dem ist er Geschichte. Das Beleuchtungsproblem dieser Deckel auch.

3. Deckel (v2): Lüfter jetzt um einiges Lauter. Beleuchtung wie gehabt.  Der USB3-Port war verbogen, was sich zwar leicht fixxen ließ aber... naja.. 

Steht jetzt unbeleuchtet und ohne die Lüfter unterm Schreibtisch weil ich die Hoffnung aufgegeben habe. xD


Mein Fazit: Schade das bei gesponserten Reviews offensichtliche Schwachpunkte wie fehlerhafte Steuerungen oder eindeutig zu weiche Festplattenrahmen nicht genannt werden.
                 Hoffe das ist nicht im Sinne des Herstellers. 
Muss aber auch sagen das dies wirklich das einzige ist, sonst ist das Gehäuse wirklich Klasse verarbeitet und durchdacht.
Nur die Lüfterteuerungs-Beleuchtungs-Geschichte ist dem Gehäuse absolut unwürdig und zieht es in meinen Augen von einer 2 auf eine 3 wenn nicht sogar 3- da die Steuerung eines der Kaufentscheide war.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

-cHaOs- schrieb:


> - Lüfter lassen sich bei weitem nicht mehr soweit runterregeln wie zuvor und sind mir mit der neuen Steuerung sogar auf kleinster Stufe zu laut.


 
Schmeiß die Lüfter raus, die sind eh der letzte Schrott. Das hab ich als erstes gemacht, als ich das Gehäuse gekauft hatte.


----------



## -cHaOs- (30. März 2011)

Das auf jeden Fall Pflichtprogramm, schade nur das man dann den Knopf für die Beleuchtung nicht mehr nutzen kann.
Mal eben auf Kathode o.Ä. umlöten is auch nicht so der Hit. Machbar aber nervig weil regelrecht in Heißkleber ertränkt. 

Hatte den ganzen Reviews im Netz nach zumindest ein kleines i-Tüpfelchen erwartet. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

Großartig was ändern an irgendwelche Gehäusen macht kein Hersteller, viel zu teuer, da kannst du lieber schnell den Nachfolger raushauen und ich denke mal, dass das bei Xigmatek schnell passieren kann mit dem Nachfolger.
Allerdings hatte ich nie Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich sie inzwischen gar nicht mehr benutze, bzw. den Regler auf Maximum stehen hab, denn meine Lüfter laufen auch dann sehr leise.
(oder nennt sich das dann Minimum, wenn die Lüftersteuerung kaum regelt?)


----------

